
DHL develops ROS Based Automated Yard Logistic System with StreetScooter - protontypes
https://www.streetscooter.com/en/amps/
======
protontypes
Here some more information: [https://discourse.ros.org/t/dhl-develops-ros-
based-automated...](https://discourse.ros.org/t/dhl-develops-ros-based-
automated-yard-logistic-system-with-streetscooter/13440/2)

